# Breeders that produce Service Dogs?



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Do any of you have a list or know of breeders of either working or show lines that have produced non-military service dogs?


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Jackie,

I know of a few but my brain isn't booted up yet. Look at Show Me Shepherds out of MO. When I find the others, I'll send them to you.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I think Wanda at Kleinen Hain uses her Max as a service dog, and has Max puppies available and upcoming.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Ok Jackie,

Look at CA JI Shepherds and Rangemasters German shepherds. They both have outstanding service dog lines.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I wonder if contacting places like Fidelco, Seeing Eye, Leader Dogs, etc... might be helpful? At least in getting some info about what general bloodlines they are having success with, and what outside breeders they work with on occasion.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

You already know but Julie Richards-Mostosky / Alta-Tollhaus had and currently has dogs in a Leader Dog for the blind program, service dogs, and a young dog training in HRD.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Yup, she e-mailed me back today ^_^

Chris, I hadn't considered contacting Fidelco, thanks for the idea







LDB tends to use Labs and Goldens more, but I can try them too


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

One of our members here raises pups for Fidelo. One of the girls she raised, Fenna, was selected for their breeding program, just had a litter of 3 pups.

Here's Jess' thread about the pups.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1216943


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

It seems like I've read that Suzanne Clothier has had some of her puppies go to Guiding Eyes. Hawks Hunt German Shepherds, I believe it's called. I have no personal experience with the breeder or dogs, but I know that she is a respected trainer. So that's another breeder you could look into.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thank you







Hope springs eternal


----------



## jmincy (Dec 22, 2004)

That is the mission of my breeding program. We have a breeding that just happened last week. Last litter has 4 in training/conditioning for service work now. We have very few litters and more than 2 out of a litter really having what it takes is rare. We donate and train 1 puppy out of each litter to someone that just couldn't afford one otherwise, and work with churches and other charitable organizations to ensure the cost of caring for the dog is offset for the handler. The remaining pups in the litter are sold to help us offset our costs. PM or email me and I'd be happy to talk to you more.


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

I have been VERY Pleased with my guy Nandi from a small breeder in WY http://www.celhaus.com very stable hardworking dogs


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Jackie How old is Strauss now, I thought he was your Service Dog?


----------

